# Joyya International Contest Scam



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I entered a ballot at a fair and this company called to say that I won 1 of 5 prizes that are all above $500 worth. They said I just had to watch a slide show and have lunch, and then provide feedback to help them with which products to provide customers in the new year.

It turns out that they are trying to sell you a life time vacation package for about $16,000, and there is NO prize to pick up. There were a few supposed prizes like the ipad3, 60" tv, gift cards, etc. but nobody received anything. The whole thing takes place at a hotel, and it just wasted my time going there, although I did not stay the whole time to find out. Instead I talked to people who had sat through 1.5 hours of sales pitch and went home disappointed.

This happened in Vaughn, Ontario, Canada. 

I just wanted to let everyone know so that you don't have to waste your time if you get called for this.

You know a lot of people have to find babysitters or set aside time to attend this, and all they're trying to do is sell you something that nobody wants.

This was in Vaughn, Ontario.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

You should probably refrain from entering contests. Most "contests" are a scam to get your personal info so they can market to you (or worse).


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Taraz said:


> You should probably refrain from entering contests. Most "contests" are a scam to get your personal info so they can market to you (or worse).


+1 ... i do very few of these anymore ... i see they are a timeshare company which is an industry with a poor reputation at least on the marketing side


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

One of the worst are wedding planning shows; people enter all kinds of contests, get invited to some hard-sell of $3000 cookware (or whatever) and get suckered in.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

davext said:


> I entered a ballot at a fair and this company called to say that I won 1 of 5 prizes that are all above $500 worth.


That should have been your FIRST RED FLAG. If you give them personal information like name and phone number..you are setting yourself up.
There is no real freebies..anything they promise has a "sucker catch" ring to it.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with taraz. Never fill out "entry forms" for stuff because this is the result.

It does not matter where it was. These companies travel and pitch their scams in hotels across the country. At best your name will be passed around to all the telemarketing agencies and you'll get phone calls and junk mail.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I cannot afford anything that is 'free'. Nor can I afford to enter those contests.

The 'Captain' calls me just about every week to offer me a free cruise. I must be stupid, I just hang up.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

fraser said:


> I cannot afford anything that is 'free'. Nor can I afford to enter those contests.
> 
> The '*Captain' calls me just about every week to offer me a free cruise*.


You mean on the Costa ConCordia?...I thought the captain was in jail by now. These scams never seem to end.:biggrin:

Of course these days "el capitano" couldn't even get a job rowing a rowboat.


----------



## harnit (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi All, 
We went there last Friday. Around 5 other families were also there. They called us about 2 weeks back and told us that we have been selected in a lucky draw from Toronto Auto Show and we are invited for a four course dinner and a set of other prizes. 

These guys are big time scammers. Don't even bother going there. The office was in a horrible shape and the dinner was brought right in front of us by a taxi driver. It was served in a small corner of the office and the most horrible food I ever had. We just threw everything to garbage and then comes the presentation part. A normal boring sales presentation to attract us to invest and buy time share. 

Then we were taken for face to face interaction with sales people. They started forcing us into buying the thing. We got really mad and rudely told them that we cannot invest 15K right there in a garbage company like this. We will read about it and come back if everything is good. 

They escorted us to the front door and when we asked about the prize/gift they just handed over the instructions to get free stay at Niagara or Las Vegas. Not even sure what hotel. 

They totally spoiled our weekend and wasted so much of our time as we drove so far away from our home. DO NOT GO IF YOU DONT WANT TO WASTER YOUR TIME AND MONEY. These guys should be reported and they should be really behind bars. The way they are calling people to their business is not right. This is not the way you do business by cheating on people. I am surprised how are they still running business doing all this. 

Don't forget to notice that they will be using various different names for their company when talking to you. I caught them there and they just did not have anything to say. 

SCAMMERS!!!!

Harnit


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> You mean on the Costa ConCordia?...I thought the captain was in jail by now. These scams never seem to end.:biggrin:
> 
> *Of course these days "el capitano" couldn't even get a job rowing a rowboat.*


 ... how can I possibly miss this post. 

Agreed and not even floating a rubber ducky in a bathtub 'cause there ain't no tub in the 4 by 4....lol.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

harnit said:


> Hi All,
> We went there last Friday. Around 5 other families were also there. They called us about 2 weeks back and told us that we have been selected in a lucky draw from Toronto Auto Show and we are invited for a four course dinner and a set of other prizes.
> 
> These guys are big time scammers. Don't even bother going there. The office was in a horrible shape and the dinner was brought right in front of us by a taxi driver. It was served in a small corner of the office and the most horrible food I ever had. We just threw everything to garbage and then comes the presentation part. A normal boring sales presentation to attract us to invest and buy time share.
> ...


 ... at least you didn't fork over any $ so you're good. 

What's with the escorting you out the door -did they "physically" take you to the doors? If so, you should have called the cops.


----------

